# Amazon Sword questions...



## Casper (Nov 21, 2008)

On an average, does anyone know how long it takes for noticeable growth on an Amazon Sword (Echinodorus amazonicus)? I planted it a couple of days ago. It has great color and looks healthy. Should it be days, weeks, or months before I notice a difference in it? Also, should I be expecting to see the growth from the center of the plant or the outer?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

It is a very slow growing plant, but my dads in his 75G grew huge within 4 months, and then started sprouting more. I have never seen any plants grow as fast as they do in his tank. Maybe it's because he has 4 135W bulbs on it plus dual CO2 injection and ferts? His original sword is huge, and has 8 or so offspring that he has planted, and another 12 that have grown upwards and gotten fried by lights.

Depending on your lighting though, and what you have for substrate and if you have CO2 or ferts, it could take weeks to a month or so before you notice any difference.

In my 29 with low lighting, no injection, nothing special, I've had 3 amazon swords that have only grown outwards a little bit over a year and a half


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

cp:

jit got her right.

If the plant is a true Amazon Sword it will enjoy softer water, IMHO a Kh not exceeding 5.

At 1WPG do not expect to observe much growth.

At 2WPG with fertilization including supplementary iron you should be able to notice growth on a monthly basis.

TR


----------

